# Babies are arriving!!!



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

My does are finally starting to kid!!! All are due before the 20th and Shelly was the first delivering twin bucklings and I actually got to be there(for the first time since I've been breeding goats) it was worth sitting in the cold for three hours.
So excited! Hopefully the last three should start kidding soon.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Another buckling was born a little earlier today. Out of Winchester. 
Hopefully the last two does will be kidding in the next 48 hours. Crossing my fingers for girls out of these next two!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love his markings! Very cute!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Hope you get some girls. I just had a single buckling and twin bucklings too.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

SugarBush Farms said:


> Another buckling was born a little earlier today. Out of Winchester.
> Hopefully the last two does will be kidding in the next 48 hours. Crossing my fingers for girls out of these next two!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Goat Forum mobile app


Is ur buck by any chance aregistered nigi named winchester? If so ill tell u why...cant tell if u breed momis or not...lol...adorable kids

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats!! they are Adorable


----------



## HarleyBear (Aug 31, 2012)

They are super cute!:stars:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Very CUTE !! congrats !


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

how cute! congrats on the babies!


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Got Twin does!!!!! 
Kami gave us twin doelings!!!!!! One born regularly the other breech. 


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just way too sweet!


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

hallsthirdacrefarm said:


> Is ur buck by any chance aregistered nigi named winchester? If so ill tell u why...cant tell if u breed momis or not...lol...adorable kids
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


Nope, all are by my Purebred LaMancha buck. HGF Apollo's Rebel.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

They are all so adorable!! Congratulations


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Now I'm just waiting for my last first freshener to kid. Tomorrow is day 150 from the last possible day she could have been bred. So more babies should be on the horizon.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are adorable...love the buckling


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Cute babies! Love seeing the baby picks!
I have a registered buckling named Winchester. But he's only 4 months old


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

They are cutie pies!! I'm happy for you.


----------

